# Awesome!!



## Anne (Dec 2, 2013)

Our granddaughter turned 16 today, and got her drivers license!!!!   :love_heart::clap:











wait-more worry


----------



## That Guy (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Dec 2, 2013)

Couldn't resist the joke.  But, seriously, congratulations to her and I hope she enjoys her new found freedom responsibly.


----------



## Anne (Dec 2, 2013)

LOL, That Guy!!   Thanks, and she's driven quite a bit with her folks, and is very responsible gal - but, I know....driving a car.....:concern:


----------



## nan (Dec 2, 2013)

Congratulations to your granddaughter  Anne ,thats when the fun times start for her ,and sleepless nights for her parent's


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 2, 2013)

Congrats to you and your grand-daughter, and may the Buddha of Happy Motoring watch over her!


----------



## Anne (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone...Aww; Buddha reminds me of when people had the little St Joseph statue on the dash, or one of Jesus; or a rosary hanging from the mirror.  Catholics, y' know.  eaceful:

Perhaps as a reminder that you could sell the farm any minute if you weren't careful.........


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 2, 2013)

Anne said:


> Thanks everyone...Aww; Buddha reminds me of when people had the little St Joseph statue on the dash, or one of Jesus; or a rosary hanging from the mirror.  Catholics, y' know.  eaceful:
> 
> Perhaps as a reminder that you could sell the farm any minute if you weren't careful.........



I actually had a small statue of Lao-Tzu, the "Old Man" of Taoism, that I used to put on the dashboards of all my cars.

The only problem was, since he was one of the "Immortals" I figured I could drive like a maniac ...


----------



## Anne (Dec 2, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I actually had a small statue of Lao-Tzu, the "Old Man" of Taoism, that I used to put on the dashboards of all my cars.
> 
> The only problem was, since he was one of the "Immortals" I figured I could drive like a maniac ...




That was pushin' it, Phil.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 2, 2013)

_*OMG* I still remember when my youngest daughter got her licence at 17, it was a nightmare she would not slow down enough when going around corners and she only knew one speed fast, but i need not have worried as she has turned out to be a very good driver_:hair:


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 2, 2013)

Anne said:


> Our granddaughter turned 16 today, and got her drivers license!!!!   :love_heart::clap:



Nice birthday present for sure...  Happy day!


----------



## Anne (Dec 2, 2013)

Yes, another steppingstone for her, and the rest of us - where do you get those worry beads again???     We all have to go through the growing up phases, and just take that one day at a time....worrisome, but wonderful, too.  :love_heart:


----------

